# Win a trip to New York with Furniture Clinic!



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

*To celebrate the launch of brand new section on our website, 'Customer Stories', we're giving away a trip for two to New York for one lucky customer!








We are inviting all enthusiasts to upload a story, or guide on any project you have done using our products.

From a bolster repair to a total interior restoration - we want to see it all!

Website viewers will 'like' your story, and every one that accumulates 100 likes will be short-listed for the prize. These will then be presented to our Technical Training Manager who will vote on the best project.

In addition to the trip, there is a great array of prizes to be won, such as a Leather Care Kit, £50 Furniture Clinic credit and a free space on a one day Leather Training Seminar. When a story gets 100, 500 or 1000 'likes' as voted for by website users, you will be awarded with a gift - so make sure you share your story with as many people as possible!

As well as being an opportunity to show off what you've achieved, you can advise others who may be looking to carry out the same project.

The holiday will include flights to New York and three night hotel stay for two people during a selected period.
The winner will be chosen on October 19th 2015.

To enter, visit www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/stories and upload your story!

Good luck!*


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow great opportunity.


----------

